# اسس استلام التكييف بالموقع - الجزء الاول



## ahmedbayoumy (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان شاء الله سنبدأ اليوم الجزء الاول من اسس استلام التكييف بالموقع بحيث تكون مهندس تركيبات شاطر والله الموفق ولانرجو منكم الا الدعاء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/81467/1255163018.doc


لكل انسان وجوده وأثره و وجوده لا يغني عن أثره
لكن أثره يدل على وجوده
فلا تغادر هذه الحياة الا وقد تركت
لمساتك نورا لمن خلفك حتى اذا مروا الطريق قالوا :
لا بد أنك كنت هنا !!!!


----------



## Badran Mohammed (10 أكتوبر 2009)

عمل رائع تسلم الايادي مع التقدير


----------



## hamadalx (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا للمرور ويارب تستفيدوا منه


----------



## zanitty (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك يا باشمهندس
مش بقول لك جمايلك كترت


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ياباشا بعض ما عندكم ربنا يكرمك


----------



## نضال خليفة (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا على الافادة الرائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (11 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ نضال


----------



## م/وفاء (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابن العميد (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يباركلك يابوحميد شغل جميل


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم ويقدرنا على اننا نكمل المشوار ان شاء الله


----------



## م. يامن خضور (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم وان شاء الله بجهز فى الجزء الثانى والله المستعان


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (19 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع مهم وجميل يا جماعه وربنا يوفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## حسان عدنان (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## aamer_dad (31 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمو ايديك


----------



## نور محمد علي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا جاري التحميل


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ...............مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا والحمد لله لقد انتهيت من الجزء الثانى


----------



## شهدشهد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً م / محمد على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا مهندسه شهد بس انا اسمى احمد مش عارف ليه مصممه على محمد ههههههههههههههه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
حاولت تنزيل الملف فتلقيت رسالة تقول بوجود فيروسات مصاحبة للملف و مدمرة للكمبيوتر 
رجاء البحث في اعادة رفع الموضوع 
ومشكور دائما


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (1 مارس 2010)

*مشكور اخى على مجهودك الرائع *


----------



## السيد احمد (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmedelwardany (20 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## احمد الجميل (22 أبريل 2010)

مجهود متميز


----------



## سعد العادلى (22 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## spyeng_85 (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## ziezooo (1 مايو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## transporter_003 (2 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس كرموس (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
واصل واصل  واصل كل الذي ورد رائع جداً.اكمل مابدائته يامهندس محمد
نسئل الله لك كل خير
 الفائدة للجميع باذن الله


----------



## osama zedan (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير و شكرا


----------



## احسان الشبل (12 مايو 2010)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس صباح (21 مايو 2010)

عاشت الايادي ملاحظات مهمة فعلاً


----------



## خبير الاردن (23 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد احمداحمد (25 مايو 2010)

ابو حميد شي جميل معلم هندسة


----------



## شيخ الحارة (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً...


----------



## main_libre (9 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا اخى العزيز*​


----------



## خبير الاردن (13 يونيو 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## على عنبه (18 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس احمد 
والناس فى dpme فيك


----------



## مهندس عرفان (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي ووفقك الله


----------



## alaa_84 (20 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا اخى العزيز*​


----------



## khaled_81 (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## جدعه44 (8 يوليو 2010)

مشششششششششششكور جدا


----------



## شريف مصطفى علي (18 يوليو 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## م / حامد محمد حامد (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## وحيد2009 (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراماهى المسافة المسموح بهابين الوحدةالداخليةوالوحدةالخارجيةفى التكييف الاسبليت؟:77:


----------



## eng.mohameed (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (23 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## zaki5555 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود كويس شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
فعلا ملف بسيط ورائع جدا


----------



## amakali (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور
وياريت المزيد


----------



## wesam201079 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكرا على المجهود يا دكتور


----------



## فراس محمد جاسم (12 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم الايادي على العمل الطيب والى الامام


----------



## مصطفى الشيخ15 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك اللــــــــه كــــــــــــــل خيرا
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MOHOO (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز وبارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## ابوشامة (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز على الافادة


----------



## ghassan12390 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ghassan12390 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ghassan12390 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ghassan12390 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررر


----------



## ghassan12390 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## ghassan12390 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## ghassan12390 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررر


----------



## thunder204 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركلك وشكرا لك


----------



## م سامى زكى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يجزيك الجنة ويرضى عنك


----------



## soam_ali (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## A_ALM (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا يا باشمهندس موضوع رائع جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abo_renad2 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله الخير الوفير


----------



## السيد العربى مول (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اللة عليك يرائع اعطينا مما اعطاك اللة1 2 3 4


----------



## mostafaamir (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
وجعل ما تقدمونه فى ميزان حسناتكم.
ونسأل الله لكم التوفيق
كل عام انتم بخير


----------



## المساوى السقاف (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا مهندسنا المتميز


----------



## osamauto (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اهم جزء


----------



## ميدوميدو2 (2 يناير 2011)

:20:بارك الله فيك:20:​


----------



## abdalmonem (10 يناير 2011)

بصراحه ومن غير مجامله لحد انا حاسس بفرحه كبيره اوى وانا فى الملتقى حاسس ان العلم موجود والدور والباقى على اللى عايز يتعلم بجد ربنا يبارك فى الجميع وينفع بكم


----------



## mmheng2008 (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

بارك الله فيكم يابشمهندس
مجهود رائع


----------



## mechanic power (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ياجماعة انا منظم مظاهرة مطالبة عمل لشركات البترول الى عايز يسجل اسمة معاية
يكلمنى انا جمعت عدد من اسماء المهندسين وان شاء الله الكلام دة يجيب نتيجة فى ناس عملت كدة واشتغلت والله
دى ارقام تليفوناتى الى عايز يسجل اسمة يكلمنى وياريت يكون التسجيل بسرعة عشان هانعملها كمان اسبوعين والله الموفق
والله ولى التوفيق
0124609423
0195173991
شكرا"


----------



## كمال تلاوي (30 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جميل علي أحمد (21 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااا............


----------



## علي محاد (23 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احسان الشبل (25 فبراير 2011)

عااااااااااااااااااااااشت ايدك


----------



## m7md3shor (25 فبراير 2011)

عمل رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mAly ibrahim (2 مارس 2011)

الله ينور عليك تسلم ايدك بجد وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## م/عوض غانم (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ابو اسيا (8 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Emas (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (19 أبريل 2011)

الله ينوووووووووووور ياهندسة


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (19 أبريل 2011)

ياسلااااااااااام لو اسكتشات توضيحية انا لسة جديد فى مجال الاستشارات


----------



## بسام الشناوى (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع شيق


----------



## @[email protected] (3 مايو 2011)

يعطيك العافية يا بش مهندس ،،،، لو انت قدامي اسلم على رأسك


----------



## mansour man (30 مايو 2011)

بورك سعيكم


----------



## ضاوي (8 يونيو 2011)

مشكوور على الافادة


----------



## ahmadjet (10 يونيو 2011)

جزيت خيرا 
هل هناك صور لامثلة
ودمتم


----------



## lkfkclit (17 يونيو 2011)

مع خالص التقدير والشكر


----------



## mansour man (20 يونيو 2011)

بوركت وزاد الله في شرفك


----------



## كريم جواد (6 يوليو 2011)

تسلم يا أحلى مهندس


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (7 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## Sam Hos (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم خيرا باذن الله 

يعرض "أمه" للبيع أمام الحضور في "ليلة زفافه"!

فاجأ عريس الحضور في ليلة زواجه بعرض والدته للبيع بالميكرفون بقوله: "من يشتري أمي" وكررها ثلاث مرات .

......
...وتعود التفاصيل إلى أنه في ليلة زواج العريس وبالتحديد أثناء الزفة وهو جالس بجانب العروس في المنصة, همست العروس في أذنه بإنزال والدته من المنصة لأنها لا تعجبها,

فأخذ العريس الميكروفون، وقال: "من يشتري أمي؟"،

فذهل الحاضرون من تصرفه، ورددها ثلاث مرات، وسط صمت واستغراب شديدين من الحضور في الحفل،

ثم رمى "بالميكروفون"، وقال: "أنا أشتري أمي"

والتفت إلى عروسه معلناً طلاقه منها، وأضاف "أنا أشتري أمي"، وأخذها وغادر القاعة .

وبعد تداول القصة في منطقته جاءه رجل وقال له "لن أجد رجلاً افضل منك لابنتي"، وزوجه ابنته دون أي تكاليف مالية

___________
الحكمه :- رب الكون قرن عبادته بطاعه الوالدين وبرهما
{وقضى ربّك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحساناً}

ورسولنا الكريم ... قدر وعظم مكانه الام ...
( ان رجلا جاء رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم فقال : من احق الناس بصحبتي ؟ قال امك قال :ثم من ؟ قال امك قال ثم من قال امك قال ثم من ؟ قال ابوك) .رياض الصالحين. 

فهل أخذت الحكمه ؟؟ 
........
منقول للامانه .....


----------



## Sam Hos (18 يوليو 2011)

اللهم بارك في امسلمين وارفع شانهم بارك الله لك



عن البراء بن عازب قال كان رجل يقرأ سورة الكهف وإلى جانبه حصان مربوط بشطنين فتغشته سحابة فجعلت تدنو وتدنو وجعل فرسه ينفر فلما أصبح أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر ذلك له فقال تلك السكينة تنزلت بالقرآن .... منقول ... للامانة ..


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (16 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يابش مهندس بيومي على المجود وان شاء اللة تكون بصحة جيدة ورمضان كريم


----------



## abdelsalamn (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## AHDI (28 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور ياهندسه ، وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (28 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع ممتاز شكرا لك


----------



## محمدشيلر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم اخى والف شكر


----------



## فتحي احم (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noor emad (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## amrabdrabou11 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## Elshikh H Mohamed (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا أخي الكريم


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *​


----------



## خالدزوبل (29 نوفمبر 2011)

الله ينور عليك وينفع بك


----------



## السمرقندي ج (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## eng loda (10 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بوركت لاعدمناك


----------



## alshrkawy (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور ياباشمهندس
بارك الله فيك
افادك الله
​


----------



## ثاني احمد (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ml1988ml (13 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## JOOOEZEF (18 يناير 2012)

الف مشكور ياهندسة ويارب تكون فى كامل الصحة


----------



## mahmod_yosry (19 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## صقر في اعالي السما (20 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخونه الكريم على هذا الجهد المميز


----------



## fuadmidya (31 يناير 2012)

*شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراً*


----------



## تميم المصرى (31 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (4 فبراير 2012)

أحسنت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالحليم الصاوي (9 فبراير 2012)

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## jojozataria (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## م ايمن الشامي (20 فبراير 2012)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرأ علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس عموره (23 فبراير 2012)

شكر واجب


----------



## jasim_fahd (24 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (24 فبراير 2012)

رائع وفى انتظار باقى الاجزاء
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jamey (1 مارس 2012)

من سلطنة الحب 
من بلاد السلام الى كل اقطار العلم 

اليكم من ينابيع الوفاء خالص كل وتقديري على الجهود الطيبة


----------



## م/احمد الشتري (2 مارس 2012)

الف شكر ياهندسه على المجهود العظيم ده​


----------



## اية الله محمد (2 مارس 2012)

كلام حضرتك بجد رائع


----------



## shelkon (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## ابن الضاد (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور كتيير


----------



## ابن الضاد (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع............لكن عندى بعض الاسئلة وارجو التوضيح
بالنسبة لرقم 10 ابواب الكشف .. كيف يتم يتم عملها, وهل عندها مواصفات معينه بالنسبة لمقاس كل دكت فى الكود ؟ وهل عندها اى تاثير على الفلوو ؟ وهل تكون معزولة ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما كمان وكمان


----------



## khalidwdn (19 مارس 2012)

الله يبارك لك يا هندسه


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
*


----------



## a_a_h1984 (18 أبريل 2012)

ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤاوووووووو


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وائل حامد على (8 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم جزاك الله الف خير موضوع ممتاز ،
فى النقطة مخارج الهواء رقم (7)
تقول ان الفليكسبل لابد ان يكون معذول من الداخل وهذا خطاء وان الفليكبسل لابد ان يكون معذول من الخارج ولو معذول من الداخل من اين يمر الهواء وجذاك الله خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamed alhmad (8 مايو 2012)

ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله بالف خير


----------



## nofal (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## yousefegyp (14 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااا على الافادة الرائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## عباس غوبر (14 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## التكييف (24 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير
اللهم عجل بالنصر لاهلنا فى سوريا و إرفع عنهم البلاء يا أرحم الراحمين​


----------



## فرج فركاش (24 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ابو عبد العزيز (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (20 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ahmad_shhab (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sharaf911 (8 مارس 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## mmhhmm (17 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العصفور الطائر (18 فبراير 2021)

بارك الله فيك


----------

